# RO filter question for RO users



## LavaLite (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

I had a question for you RO filter users, what size micron sediment pre filter do you use ? Im wondering why the wide range of micron sizes available and why you would not just use 1 micron sediments to filter more junk before the carbon and RO membranes. I was running 10 micron sediments and just recently switched to 1 microns and I get less rejection water vs. filtered now. Im on a city water well system and my water pressure varies from 55 to 60 psi (very lucky I know), I use a 5 stage RO , stages 1 & 2 are 1 micron Intelifill sediments, stages 3 & 4 are 5 micron Matrikx +CTO/2 carbons and stage 5 is a 100gpd Filmtec RO membrane. My incoming water varies from 500 to 650 PPM depending on the season and the RO puts out 10 PPM.
I was just wondering if you use a 5 or 10 micron sediment what your reasons were, I want to make sure im not missing something here


----------

